# Flash trigger and reciever



## 2JupitersTooMany (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright so I have a speedlight (canon 430ex) and I'm wanting to use off camera. Looking for a flash trigger and receiver that will actually work. I bought a cheap cowboy studio one and it just does not work at all. It has absolutely no range and when even in range it hardly goes off. So my question is do any of you know a good, reliable flash trigger and receiver that has some actual range to it? I have no real knowledge when it comes it this.


----------



## NedM (Feb 6, 2014)

Pocket wizards.


----------



## 2JupitersTooMany (Feb 6, 2014)

any cheaper solutions?

I don't do any professional work and just want to experiment with different types of lighting. Not trying to spend $400 on a transmitter and transceiver.


----------



## NedM (Feb 6, 2014)

2JupitersTooMany said:


> any cheaper solutions?
> 
> I don't do any professional work and just want to experiment with different types of lighting. Not trying to spend $400 on a transmitter and transceiver.



I use this for my Canon T3i and my YN460 Speedlite. There's no high speed sync or E-TTL but the flash trigger and receiver do the job perfectly and VERY inexpensive!
You can have up to 4 channels.

Flash Trigger Wireless Remote Umbrella 433Mhz 16Channels For Canon Nikon PT-16NE | eBay


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 6, 2014)

The Yongnuo 622C's. I just picked up a set of 4 and love them. A 2 pack is about $80. They are transceivers so they both transmit and receive. Good luck.


----------



## 2JupitersTooMany (Feb 6, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> The Yongnuo 622C's. I just picked up a set of 4 and love them. A 2 pack is about $80. They are transceivers so they both transmit and receive. Good luck.



thanks I'm going to give these a try!


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> The Yongnuo 622C's. I just picked up a set of 4 and love them. A 2 pack is about $80. They are transceivers so they both transmit and receive. Good luck.



I actually switched to the Pixel King/Opas system when I found out about the YN-622. I might have gone that route, given their success. But I love my system, and it works for me. 

*Note: I got the Pixel King transmitter/receiver on clearance as it was "broken" at the Cowboy Studio store in Allen. It works great for me, as I used the Pixel Opas transceivers for receivers. I can sync up to 1/8000.*


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 10, 2014)

reavesce said:


> I actually switched to the Pixel King/Opas system when I found out about the YN-622. I might have gone that route, given their success. But I love my system, and it works for me.  *Note: I got the Pixel King transmitter/receiver on clearance as it was "broken" at the Cowboy Studio store in Allen. It works great for me, as I used the Pixel Opas transceivers for receivers. I can sync up to 1/8000.*



You can use them together ?


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 10, 2014)

I've had zero problems with my 622C's, fwiw.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> reavesce said:
> 
> 
> > I actually switched to the Pixel King/Opas system when I found out about the YN-622. I might have gone that route, given their success. But I love my system, and it works for me.  *Note: I got the Pixel King transmitter/receiver on clearance as it was "broken" at the Cowboy Studio store in Allen. It works great for me, as I used the Pixel Opas transceivers for receivers. I can sync up to 1/8000.*
> ...



Yup. If you email Pixel, they'll give you some crap about "Blah blah they don't work together." But they do, in fact, work well together. I love them. Solidly built. Plus, I like their protective pouches.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, if you use the Opas transceiver (one on camera, one to flash), the highest sync speed is around 1/300. If I use the King transmitter and the Opas as receivers, I can HSS.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

I shoot Nikon but I have been extremely happy with my yongnuo 622n triggers.


----------



## Dao (Feb 10, 2014)

2JupitersTooMany said:


> Alright so I have a speedlight (canon 430ex) and I'm wanting to use off camera. Looking for a flash trigger and receiver that will actually work. I bought a cheap cowboy studio one and it just does not work at all. It has absolutely no range and when even in range it hardly goes off. So my question is do any of you know a good, reliable flash trigger and receiver that has some actual range to it? I have no real knowledge when it comes it this.



Just wondering, did you try it with a new batteries yet?  Those type of radio triggers often shipped with old or weak batteries.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

Dao said:


> 2JupitersTooMany said:
> 
> 
> > Alright so I have a speedlight (canon 430ex) and I'm wanting to use off camera. Looking for a flash trigger and receiver that will actually work. I bought a cheap cowboy studio one and it just does not work at all. It has absolutely no range and when even in range it hardly goes off. So my question is do any of you know a good, reliable flash trigger and receiver that has some actual range to it? I have no real knowledge when it comes it this.
> ...


----------



## 2JupitersTooMany (Feb 11, 2014)

The pair of yongnuo 622's I ordered just arrived. They're great, just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 11, 2014)

2JupitersTooMany said:


> The pair of yongnuo 622's I ordered just arrived. They're great, just what I was looking for. Thanks!




Awesome! Congrats and have fun.


----------



## Lighcatcher (Feb 28, 2014)

YN-622C is the way to go. They will be releasing YT-622 soon to allow power adjustment from the camera. 

Chreers


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 3, 2014)

Lighcatcher said:


> YN-622C is the way to go. They will be releasing YT-622 soon to allow power adjustment from the camera.
> 
> Chreers



So there is no way to adjust the power from the camera? And if you know when YT comes out?
Thanks


----------

